# Connect Apple Cinema Display to iMac



## applemaz (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a 20" Apple Cinema Display (M9177LL/A) and need to connect it to my iMac (MB324LL/A).

What cable(s) do I use?  The confusing part here is there are 2 flavors of DVI.

I have no idea which one my 20" ACD has nor what the iMac can accommodate.


----------



## djackmac (Sep 7, 2009)

Should just need a Apple Mini-DVI to DVI Adapter.


----------

